# I came across these vivariums...



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

... as i have been looking for one for my beardie but withn my budgit  
Found these going for the 4x2x2ft one as the 5ft wouldnt fit where the viv will be sitting and have no room anywhere else. Imo really good price even with vat maybe not look the best but i could always paint it?? 


Reptile Vivarium Home House Terrarium Habitat Leopard Gecko Ferret OSB 3 Size items in 2011HOMCOM store on eBay!


----------



## Scottnicol (Jul 12, 2013)

Wouldn't you rather save an extra £30ish for one of these....

VivExotic VX48 Walnut Vivarium - VivExotic VX Range


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I keep looking at those osb vivs, just not sure how best to seal them and whether there actually any good?? The vents on the bottom front put me off as you won't be able to have a deep substrate..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Scottnicol said:


> Wouldn't you rather save an extra £30ish for one of these....
> 
> VivExotic VX48 Walnut Vivarium - VivExotic VX Range


The one i was looking at is only £60 with 20% added vat ,so that would be £72


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

vukic said:


> I keep looking at those osb vivs, just not sure how best to seal them and whether there actually any good?? The vents on the bottom front put me off as you won't be able to have a deep substrate..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


You could always block them and fit some new vents higher up  
Do you know if these are ok to paint as it doesnt say? if so what kind of paint would be safe ? 
well i think this is the one for me so i'll let you know my opinion on it


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

If it was me, and I'd planned to do this... Is paint it with.high quality pond paint.. As then it'll be protected from humidity... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

vukic said:


> If it was me, and I'd planned to do this... Is paint it with.high quality pond paint.. As then it'll be protected from humidity...
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Hey thanks  could you recommend one? is there any household paints i could use ?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend house paint... Your not really sure what goes.in it.. I was advised to go for any pond paint that comes in clear colour.. Then it's safe.. If it doesn't it suggests it's main role is for other things and might not be safe.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

vukic said:


> I wouldn't recommend house paint... Your not really sure what goes.in it.. I was advised to go for any pond paint that comes in clear colour.. Then it's safe.. If it doesn't it suggests it's main role is for other things and might not be safe..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Ok  one more thing i used coloured plast-coat on my hamsters wooden shelves as its not harmful to them. Would this be the same fir reptiles. Also i wouldnt be painting the inside of viv just the outside


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Just the outside would be fine.. But not 100% certain though... 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

vukic said:


> Just the outside would be fine.. But not 100% certain though...
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Ok i will need to find out for defo. I"ll do another thread see if anyone knows for defo thanks for the replies :2thumb:


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

No.worries, hope it helps..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

vukic said:


> No.worries, hope it helps..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Thanks again : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

vukic said:


> I keep looking at those osb vivs, just not sure how best to seal them and whether there actually any good?? The vents on the bottom front put me off as you won't be able to have a deep substrate..
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Having vents top and bottom is better for air circulation


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

kymberley said:


> Hey thanks  could you recommend one? is there any household paints i could use ?


g4 pond sealant is one of the best for coating vivs! 
james, is it for the ackie?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Having vents top and bottom is better for air circulation


I know.. But some I've found have full mess vents along the front and I didn't want substrate getting out through it.. I'd put some vents higher up on the sides for air flow.. So I could have a deep substrate.. 







tremerz97 said:


> g4 pond sealant is one of the best for coating vivs!
> james, is it for the ackie?


No, not for ackies.. Going to use the one I had off of you for them.. Lol.. I get rescues in so need spare vivs anyway.. Yeah I though g4 was the one but wasn't certain.. Think it's one of the best about? 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

vukic said:


> I know.. But some I've found have full mess vents along the front and I didn't want substrate getting out through it.. I'd put some vents higher up on the sides for air flow.. So I could have a deep substrate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh right!! i would defo add a lay box seeing as it only has a 4.5" lip on it. or make the lip bigger


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

*Aquapac Offer*

Dear Kymberley,

I noticed your posts regarding a new vivarium. To be honest I just couldn't work out why you would buy a vivarium that wasn't quite suitable for what you need and then have to go to the trouble of changing the ventilation and also ‘paint the inside’, especially when there seems to be quite a choice of reasonably priced vivariums available online. I mean the difference in price can only be £30 and then you still have to buy the paint! :gasp:

Aquapac manufacturer’s vivariums for the VivExotic brand. We have the new Maxi range being launched in November and if you would accept I will *give you one for free*. Your choice of size.

You’ll be able to get all the details of sizes in the Hagen post on this forum: 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-supplies/995546-new-vivexotic-repti-home-maxi.html 

Just let me know if you’re happy by replying on this thread…. 

Best wishes Aquapac…. :2thumb:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just bought two 5x2x2 £139.98 of these and i can't wait, you can't get them
cheaper anywhere else unless second hand especially 5x2x2 ones.
Nice inside poster/background for the animal and i'm thinking about wallpapering the outside my taste in colours even cheaper than paint again and less time consuming no fumes etc either.

Also if you don't like the vents down the bottom (which i don't) i'm thinking about flipping the viv over. and you can always add onto the viv lip behind runner for deeper substrate.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Aquapac said:


> Dear Kymberley,
> 
> I noticed your posts regarding a new vivarium. To be honest I just couldn't work out why you would buy a vivarium that wasn't quite suitable for what you need and then have to go to the trouble of changing the ventilation and also ‘paint the inside’, especially when there seems to be quite a choice of reasonably priced vivariums available online. I mean the difference in price can only be £30 and then you still have to buy the paint! :gasp:
> 
> ...


Wow!! Can I have one too.. ;-)







Rogue665 said:


> I just bought two 5x2x2 £139.98 of these and i can't wait, you can't get them
> cheaper anywhere else unless second hand especially 5x2x2 ones.
> Nice inside poster/background for the animal and i'm thinking about wallpapering the outside my taste in colours even cheaper than paint again and less time consuming no fumes etc either.
> 
> Also if you don't like the vents down the bottom (which i don't) i'm thinking about flipping the viv over. and you can always add onto the viv lip behind runner for deeper substrate.


HeH I was thinking of putting a piece of glass or wood across it.. I was tempted to buy two of the 5x2's and remove a bottom and top and join them.. Would be an awesome 5x2x4 viv then... And liking the wallpaper idea too.. Lol.

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquapac said:


> Dear Kymberley,
> 
> I noticed your posts regarding a new vivarium. To be honest I just couldn't work out why you would buy a vivarium that wasn't quite suitable for what you need and then have to go to the trouble of changing the ventilation and also ‘paint the inside’, especially when there seems to be quite a choice of reasonably priced vivariums available online. I mean the difference in price can only be £30 and then you still have to buy the paint! :gasp:
> 
> ...


Hi the viv is suitable its a 4ftx2ftx2ft?? And im not fussed about painting it was just looking into it  i also wouldnt need to change the ventilation as i use carpet and so dont need to worry about substrate falling out  thanks though 
and if im honest i dont have a spare £30 (nearing my bf,s b-day) atm so this viv and new lights are right within my budget as its needed asap possibly be able to ord3r next week


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Rogue665 said:


> I just bought two 5x2x2 £139.98 of these and i can't wait, you can't get them
> cheaper anywhere else unless second hand especially 5x2x2 ones.
> Nice inside poster/background for the animal and i'm thinking about wallpapering the outside my taste in colours even cheaper than paint again and less time consuming no fumes etc either.
> 
> Also if you don't like the vents down the bottom (which i don't) i'm thinking about flipping the viv over. and you can always add onto the viv lip behind runner for deeper substrate.


Fantastic idea wall paper it :2thumb: and turning it upside down if more substrates needed thanks very much gr8 help : victory:


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

kymberley said:


> Hi the viv is suitableIs a 4ftx2ftx2ft?? And im not fussed about painting it was just looking into it  i also wouldnt need to change the ventilation as i use carpet and so dont need to worry about substrate falling out  thanks though
> and if im honest i dont have a spare £30 (nearing my bf,s b-day) atm so this viv and new lights are right within my budget as its needed asap possibly be able to ord3r next week


Take it it's free lol


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats free lol


----------



## Tyzer (Nov 11, 2012)

kymberley said:


> Whats free lol


A viv lol atleast that's how I read it


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Aquapac said:


> Dear Kymberley,
> 
> I noticed your posts regarding a new vivarium. To be honest I just couldn't work out why you would buy a vivarium that wasn't quite suitable for what you need and then have to go to the trouble of changing the ventilation and also ‘paint the inside’, especially when there seems to be quite a choice of reasonably priced vivariums available online. I mean the difference in price can only be £30 and then you still have to buy the paint! :gasp:
> 
> ...


ok i read this the first time faaaar to quick. FOR FREE omg that would be great if the offer still stands :blush: 
I will understand if it doesnt.


----------



## kymberley (Jun 8, 2012)

Tyzer said:


> A viv lol atleast that's how I read it


I know that NOW lol i am soooo doughty :bash:


----------



## Aquapac (Aug 28, 2013)

Sure it still stands. 

I see you have already PM me. So I'll reply with our details so we can work out how we can arrange a new vivarium in place of the OSB version that won't look so good.:2thumb:

No catches it's completely free.


----------

